# Άρθρα και Έρευνες > Άρθρα & Μελέτες Μελών >  Πρόγραμμα ασκήσεων με βαρη για σπίτι.

## Devil Randime

Το προγραμμα που έχω φτιάξει περιλαμβάνει ασκήσεις για δικέφαλα - τρικέφαλα χεριών, πλάτη, ώμους, στήθος και κοιλιακούς. Όλα θα αναλυθουν πλήρως όπως επίσης και το πως θα κάνετε τις ασκησεις στο δωμάτιο σας (που θα ακουμπάτε κτλπ).

Επεξήγηση συμβόλων: 2-3 χ 15-12-10-8 = 2 ή 3 φορες την άσκηση απο 15-12-10-8 ή=/ 12-10-8 επαναλήψεις.


*1η μέρα (Δικέφαλα - Τρικέφαλα):*

*Δικέφαλα:*

*1)Biceps Curl 3-4 x 15-12-10-8 / 12-10-8*



 

*2)Biceps Curl (Αυτοσυγκέντωσης) 3-4 χ 15-12-10-8 / 12-10-8*






*3)Biceps Hammer Curl (Σφυριά) 3-4 χ 15-12-10-8 / 12-10-8*





*4)Biceps Curl 3-4 x 15-12-10-8 / 12-10-8*


Πάρτε 2 αλτήρες. Σε ορθια θέση κρατήστε τους αλτήρες όπως και στην άσκηση 3 (Σφυριά). Καθως κάνετε άρση των αλτήρων (σε κάθετη θέση), κάντε κίνηση παράληλη στους κοιλιακους και στο στηθος έως ότου ο αλτηρας φτάσει στον ώμο του χεριού που κραταει τον αλτήρα. Με αργη παραλληλη κίνηση κατεβαστε στην αρχική θεση. Ουσιαστικά πρόκειται για μια ημικυκλική κίνηση σφυριών παραλληλη στο σώμα σας. Ασκηση εναλλάξ με 2 αλτήρες.

*Τρικέφαλα:*


*1)Triceps extension 3-4 Χ 15-12-10-8 / 12-10-8*






*
Eναλλακτικά ,καθιστός

*





*2)Triceps Kick-back bent over 3-4 X 15-12-10-8 / 12-10 -8*





*Παραλλαγη της ασκησης

*




*3)Triceps extension one hand 3-4 X 15-12-10-8 / 12-10-8*






Μια έξτρα καλή άσκηση για τρικέφαλα είναι και οι ''βυθίσεις''. Μπορειτε να ακουμπήσετε σε μια καρεκλα , στη άκρη του κρεβατιού σας ή γενικα σε κάποιο άλλο ψηλό σημειο (π.χ. σκαλί). 


Να σημειώσω πως και το μονόζυγο αποτελεί καλή γυμναστική για δικεφαλα αλλά και τα push ups.
Επίσης πριν απο κάθε ασκηση να κάνετε ζεσταμα με λίγα ελαφρια βαρη.
Καλο θα ήταν να υπαρχει στο δωματιο σας ενας καθρεφτης για να βλεπετε τον τροπο εκτελεσης των ασκησεών σας.

*Ασκήσεις για πήχη:*


*1)Wrist Curl 2-3 x 15-12-10-(8 ) / 15-15*






*2)Wrist Curl Extension 2-3 x 15-12-10-(8 ) / 15-15*





_Σημείωση:_ Τις ασκήσεις για πήχη θα μπορουσατε να τις προσθέσετε μετα το τέλος των βασικών σας ασκήσεων σε όποια μέρα θέλετε αν και θα συνιστουσα καλύτερα την 1η μερα που ειναι καθαρά για χέρια xωρίς ωστοσο να είναι λάθος αν τη προσθεσετε στην 2η μερα ή στην 3ή.

----------


## Devil Randime

*2η μέρα Στήθος:*

*1) Πιέσεις πάγκου 3-4 χ 15-12-10-8 / 12-10-8*



 

*2)Chest Fly 3-4 x 15-12-10-8 / 12-10-8*





*3) Πιέσεις πάγκου 3-4 χ 15-12-10-8 / 12-10-8*


Παρτε τους αλτήρες στα χέρια σας όπως στην άσκηση 1. Στη μέση της άρσης των αλτήρων γυριστε τους αλτηρες ωστε στο αποκορυφωμα της άσκησης να είναι παραλληλοι μεταξύ τους (όπως στη 2).





*4)Pull over - straight arm 3-4 x 15-12-10-8 / 12-10-8*





*5 + 6) Βαθιά push ups 2-3 x 8 / 10*

Τα πόδια σας ψηλά είτε στο κρεβατι είτε σε κάποια καρεκλα με το βαρος σας μπροστά. Ειναι σα να κανετε πιεσεις στηθους επικληνή. Αργοτερα κάντε το αντιστροφο με τα πανω μερος του σωματος σας τωρα να είναι ψηλά.









*7)Pec Dec  2-3 χ 15-12-10-8 / 12-10-8*

Σε μια καρεκλα παρτε 2 αλτηρες στα χερια σας. Καντε την ιδια κινηση που κανει και ο τυπος στην ασκηση εδω, μόνο που θα την κάνετε με αλτήρες. Κρατηστε στη παλάμη σας τους αλτηρες(οριζόντια θέση) με τον τροπο που κρατά το σίδερο με τις παλάμες του και ο τυπος παρακάτω -->




_Σημείωση:_ Αν δεν έχετε πάγκο ξαπλωστε στην ακρη του κρεβατιου με το κεφαλι να εξεχει απο αυτό όπως ασφαλώς και οι ώμοι-χερια. Εγω συγκεκριμένα βαζω μια καρεκλα στην ακρη του κερβατιου και στηριζω το κεφαλι μου στη πλάτη της.
_Σημείωση:_ Για να εκτελεσετε τα βαθια push ups δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να έχετε hand gripper. Βαλτε δυο καρεκλες ενδιαμεσα σας και με τα χερια σας κάντε βυθισεις αναμεσα απο τις καρεκλες (βλ. το δευτερο βίντεο).
_Σημείωση:_ Στα push-ups η μεση σας να ειναι ευθυγραμμισμένη (σ.σ. ίσια), να μη λυγιζει για να μπορεσετε να κανετε σωστα την ασκηση.

----------


## Devil Randime

*3η μέρα πλάτη-ώμους:*


*1)Πιέσεις ώμων 3-4 x 15-12-10-8 / 12-10-8*






*2)Lateral Deltoit Raise 3-4 x 15-12-10-8 / 12-10-8*





*3)Front Deltoit Raise 3-4 x 15-12-10-8 / 12-10-8 (μπορουμε να κανουμε στην άσκηση ενα-ενα χερι,εναλλάξ,για καλύτερο έλεγχο)*






*4)Rear Lateral Deltoit - Bent over 3-4 x 15-12-10-8 / 12-10-8*







*5)Row on knee 3-4 x 15-12-10-8 / 12-10-8*





*6)Deadlift 3-4 x 15-13-10-8 / 12-10-8*






*7)Shrug 3 x 13-20*






*8 )Upright Row 2-3 x 15-12-10-8 / 12-10-8*





_Σημείωση:_ Πριν απο κάθε άσκηση να κανετε ενα ελαφρύ ζέσταμα 5-10 λεπτών με λίγα κιλά.
_Σημείωση:_ Να στηρίζετε την καρεκλα κάπου οταν κάνετε ασκήσεις καθήμενοι σε αυτοί, γιατι καποιες φορές το βάρος των αλτηρων κινδυνεύει να σας ρίξει πίσω. Στην άσκηση 5 στηριξτε το γονατο σας είτε σε μια καρέκλα , είτε στην άκρη του κρεβατιού σας.

*Μονόζυγο:*
 Με το μονοζυγο γυμνάζουμε δικεφαλα, τρικεφαλα, πλάτη και ώμους. Μια πλήρη ασκηση δηλαδή που γίνεται άνετα στο σπίτι. *Συνιστώ 2-3 χ 8 / 10 / 12*

*Τις ασκήσεις εγω προσωπικά τις εκτελώ Δευτερα - Τεταρτη- Παρασκευή και τις ενδιαμεσες μέρες κανω αναερόβια άσκηση (μπάσκετ).*

Καλό θα ήταν τις ασκησεις με βαρη να ακολουθούν κλασικές ασκήσεις κοιλιακών. Συνιστώ 2-3 χ 50 (σε κάθε θέση) ξαπλωμένοι σε ένα στρωμα ασκήσεων στο πάτωμα. Ενναλακτικές ή συμπληρωματικές ασκήσεις για κοιλιακούς:

*1) Ασκήσεις κοιλιακών ''ποδήλατο'':*





*
Καποιες ασκήσεις με αλτήρες για κοιλιακους ,είναι οι εξής:








*











- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*1η μέρα :* συνολο 7/8 ασκήσεις
*2η μέρα :* συνολο 7 ασκήσεις
*3η μέρα :* σύνολο 8 ασκήσεις
_+ extra 2 ασκήσεις για πήχη, 1 για κοιλιακους_ 


http://www.fitnessbliss.com/
http://www.skytech.com.pk/default.htm
http://www.sport-fitness-advisor.com/

----------


## SPY

video και σχεδια με την εκτελεση των ασκησεων.Συγχαρητηρια για το post σου και τον χρονο που διαθεσες για να το φτιαξεις!

----------


## Devil Randime

> video και σχεδια με την εκτελεση των ασκησεων.Συγχαρητηρια για το post σου και τον χρονο που διαθεσες για να το φτιαξεις!


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## kostas317

DEVIL RANDIME μπραβο σου!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Devil Randime

> DEVIL RANDIME μπραβο σου!!!


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## StefPat

Φίλε gratzzzzzzzzzz!

Πολύ καλό  :01. Wink: 

Καλό θα ήταν να μας πεις από τα βρήκες/έμαθες (πηγή) κι ποια απευθύνονται σε έφηβους.

----------


## Devil Randime

> Φίλε gratzzzzzzzzzz!
> 
> Πολύ καλό 
> 
> Καλό θα ήταν να μας πεις από τα βρήκες/έμαθες (πηγή) κι ποια απευθύνονται σε έφηβους.


Τις εικονες τις πηρα απο ενα συγκεκριμενο site και τις πληροφοριες απο διαφορα άλλα όπως επίσης και απο οτι ειχα μαθει στο γυμναστηριο που πηγαινα πριν καιρο. Θελει πολυ διαβασμα το πραμα παιδια. Παντως σε μενα δουλευει αυτο το προγραμμα , εχω ανεβει σε κιλά. 

Εγω τις προτείνω όλες να τις κάνεις. Απο κει και πέρα οι βασικες που στανταρ πρεπει να κανεις είναι τα push ups, για χέρια δικεφαλα η άσκηση 1 και 3 , για τρικεφαλα η 1 και 3, για στηθος η 1, 2 αλλά και η πεκ-ντεκ. Τωρα για πλατη-ωμους ολες μου αρεσουν.. Χμμ... 5,1,2 και 8.
Σε καθε περιπτωση παντως να κανεις κοιλιακους και αν αντεχεις να κανεις και μερικα βαθια push ups καλυτερα αλλιως τα κανονικα.
Προσεξε όμως αμα κανεις κανονικα push ups να εχεις τα χερια σου γροθια και όχι με την παλαμη ανοιχτη.

----------


## Polyneikos

Παναγιωτη σε ευχαριστουμε για το αρθρο,πολύ ευχρηστο,κατανοητο και με ομορφη παρουσιαση! :03. Clap:

----------


## GEORGEXX1

Πολυ καλη δουλεια,και ευχρηστος οδηγος για παιδια που ασχολουνται με τα βαρη στο σπιτι.
μπραβο   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## giannis64

ευχαριστουμε παναγιωτη!!

πολυ καλο βοηθημα για πολλα μελη που θελουν να ασκηθουν στο σπιτι!!

----------


## StefPat

Σίγουρα βρε παιδιά μπορούν όλες τις ασκήσεις να τις κάνουν όλοι οι έφηβοι; :O

Επίσης, λες για μονόζυγο να κάνουμε 8/10/12 επαναλήψεις, είναι αρκετά δύσκολο  :01. Razz: 
Γιατί κάποιος πρέπει να έχει ήδη εξασκηθεί πολύ σε αυτό! Ίσως περισσότερα σετ, με επαναλήψεις του όσου μπορούμε..

----------


## arisfwtis

στο μονοζυγο ειναι οσες σου βγαινουν αδερφε
 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## StefPat

Αυτό δεν λέω;  :01. Razz:

----------


## StefPat

_Συνοψίζοντας τις απορίες μου:_

Σίγουρα απευθίνονται ΟΛΕΣ οι ασκήσεις κι σε εφήβους (η ηλικία μου είναι: 14 χρονών κι αρκετά γυμνασμένος)Μετά από αυτές τις ασκήσεις, θα χρειαστούμε κι κάποιο μεταπροπονητικό γεύμα;Κι τέλος, σχετικα με το μονόζυγο, 3σετ των όσων μπορούμε, ή...;

Υ.Σ.: Σήμερα το απόγευμα φεύγω για κατασκήνωση τελικά  :01. Razz:

----------


## Devil Randime

Οσες σου βγαινουν. Δε μπορουσα σε καθε ασκηση να εβαζα 4/6/8/10/12 επαναληψεις. Εβαλα τον κατα μεσο ορο που ειναι 8/10/12 . Εννοειται πως θα κανεις οσες πιστευεις και με τον καιρο θα βρεις τον μεσο ορο επαναληψεων στις ασκησεις σου. Εγω στο μονοζυγο π.χ. κανω 3 χ 10 ή 12 καθε φορα.

Ευχαριστω πολύ παιδιά! Νομιαζω ειναι καλός οδηγος για αρχαριους και όχι μόνο!  :01. Wink:

----------


## StefPat

> _Συνοψίζοντας τις απορίες μου:_
> 
> Σίγουρα απευθίνονται ΟΛΕΣ οι ασκήσεις κι σε εφήβους (η ηλικία μου είναι: 14 χρονών κι αρκετά γυμνασμένος)Μετά από αυτές τις ασκήσεις, θα χρειαστούμε κι κάποιο μεταπροπονητικό γεύμα;Κι τέλος, σχετικα με το μονόζυγο, 3σετ των όσων μπορούμε, ή...;
> 
> Υ.Σ.: Σήμερα το απόγευμα φεύγω για κατασκήνωση τελικά


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Ευχαριστώ  :01. Smile:

----------


## Devil Randime

Μεταπροπονητικα μιας και εισαι μικρος ακομα, εγω λεω να πινεις γαλα. Δε νομιζω πως στην ηλικια σου χρειαζεσαι το συμπληρωμα. Και ξαναλεω πως ο αριθμος των επαναληψεων ειναι ο μεσος όρος για όλους απο 17 και πανω. Αλλωστε και σε γυμναστηριο να παει καποιος , καπου εκει θα ειναι οι επαναλήψεις. Εννοειται πως στην ηλικια σου αν σου φαινονται πολλα αυτα, κοψε στη μεση τις επαναληψεις. Οπου λέει δηλαδή 15-12-10-8 εσυ κανε 12-10-8-6 ή 10-8-6-4.

----------


## StefPat

Μεταπροπονητικό γεύμα/ρόφιμα να πέρνω τότε  :01. Smile: 


Επαναλήψεις, λογικά τις βγάζω.. με 5κιλά που κάνω τώρα έχω άνετα τις 18 επαναλήψεις.. θα προσπαθήσω κι τις άλλες κι θα σας πω, χεχε  :01. Smile:  
Δν νομίζω να τις κόψω στην μέση πάντως, είναι υπερβολή. Που και στην μέση να τις κόψω, θα αυξάνω σιγά σιγά!  :01. Smile:

----------


## Devil Randime

> Μεταπροπονητικό γεύμα/ρόφιμα να πέρνω τότε 
> 
> 
> Επαναλήψεις, λογικά τις βγάζω.. με 5κιλά που κάνω τώρα έχω άνετα τις 18 επαναλήψεις.. θα προσπαθήσω κι τις άλλες κι θα σας πω, χεχε  
> Δν νομίζω να τις κόψω στην μέση πάντως, είναι υπερβολή. Που και στην μέση να τις κόψω, θα αυξάνω σιγά σιγά!


Αυτες μη τις κοψεις στη μεση αν δε θες απλα κοιταξε τα κιλα σου να μην ειναι υπερβολικα για να βγαζεις ολες τις διαφορετικες ασκησεις. Οσον αφορα ασκησεις ομως σαν βαθια push ups, μονοζυγο, βυθισεις κτλ οπού εκεί σηκωνεις ενα μεγαλο μερος του βαρους του κορμιου σου και θελει αρκετο ζορι , εκει κοψε στη μεση τις επαναληψεις αν ειναι

----------


## StefPat

Σωστός, θα τις κοντρολάρω λίγο, θα πειραματιστώ κιόλας!  :01. Smile:

----------


## Devil Randime

> Σωστός, θα τις κοντρολάρω λίγο, θα πειραματιστώ κιόλας!


Ετσι πρέπει στην αρχή οταν ξεκινας για να μαθεις και τα ορια σου σε καθε ασκηση  :03. Thumb up: 
Αντε και καλες προπονησεις  :08. Toast:

----------


## eri_87

Πολύ καλό το άρθρο! Οι εικόνες βοηθάνε πολύ, ειδικά τους καινούριους που θέλουν να κάνουν σπίτι... 
Επειδή κι εγώ γυμνάζομαι σπίτι και το έχω ψάξει πολύ, υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές ασκήσεις που ταιριάζουν στον καθένα κι ετσι δεν είναι απαραίτητο το γυμναστήριο!  :08. Toast:

----------


## Devil Randime

> Πολύ καλό το άρθρο! Οι εικόνες βοηθάνε πολύ, ειδικά τους καινούριους που θέλουν να κάνουν σπίτι... 
> Επειδή κι εγώ γυμνάζομαι σπίτι και το έχω ψάξει πολύ, υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές ασκήσεις που ταιριάζουν στον καθένα κι ετσι δεν είναι απαραίτητο το γυμναστήριο!


Ευχαριστω πολύ για τα καλα σου λόγια Eri! Συμφωνω με το δευτερο σκελος της προτασης σου!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Tzesi

> _Συνοψίζοντας τις απορίες μου:_
> 
> [LIST]
> [*]Μετά από αυτές τις ασκήσεις, θα χρειαστούμε κι κάποιο μεταπροπονητικό γεύμα;


συμφωνα με τον Anthony Ellis που εχει ενα πολυ καλο ebook πρεπει να τρως μια ωρα πριν την εξασκηση και σε διαστημα μιας ωρασ αφου τελειωσεις.Επισης καθε γευμα σου 
πρεπει να περιεχει πρωτεινες

----------


## Devil Randime

> συμφωνα με τον Anthony Ellis που εχει ενα πολυ καλο ebook πρεπει να τρως μια ωρα πριν την εξασκηση και σε διαστημα μιας ωρασ αφου τελειωσεις.Επισης καθε γευμα σου πρεπει να περιεχει πρωτεινες


και υδατανθρακες θα συμπληρωσω εγω... ιδιως πριν τη προπονηση για ενέργεια..

----------


## loukiss

> και υδατανθρακες θα συμπληρωσω εγω... ιδιως πριν τη προπονηση για ενέργεια..


και ποιοτικα λιποι να συμπληρωσω κ γω (ελαιολαδο,ξυροκαρπια ,απο ψαρι κλπ..)

οσο για το αρθρο συγχαρητηρια πολυ καλο αν και να πω οτι αν υπαρχει μονοζυγο θα ειναι ακομα καλυτερο...επιτρεπει pull up και chin up  τα οποια ειναι must και πολυ χρησιμα...και μια μικρη παρατηρηση...μηπως οι ασκησεις για τα χερια ειναι πολλες??

επισης μπορουν να παιξουν και ποδια με αλτηρες.....για οσους εχετε σανιδα σκειτ ή κατι αναλογο δοκιμαστε το παρακατω ανεπιφυλακτα http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-D7Hv4L1F60 ...επισης...για γαμπες. παρτε την αλτηρα στη μια πλευρα ,πηγαινεται σε ενα σκαλοπατι και στηριχτειτε με το αλλο χερι σε κολωνα η σε τοιχο και εχουμε και ασκηση για γαμπες...

----------


## Αντωνης

Πολυ καλο αρθρο.Μονο εδω με μπερδεψες λιγο:

"Εγω συγκεκριμένα βαζω μια καρεκλα στην ακρη του κρεβατιου και στηριζω το κεφαλι μου στη πλάτη της."

Αμα στηριζεις το κεφαλι σου στην καθετη πλατη της καρεκλας,δεν θα ειναι 90 μοιρες σε συναρτηση με το σωμα?Και οι συγκεκριμενες ασκησεις απαιτουν το κεφαλι να βρισκεται στην ιδια ευθεια με το σωμα.Μηπως εννοεις στο καθισμα της καρεκλας?

----------


## Devil Randime

> Πολυ καλο αρθρο.Μονο εδω με μπερδεψες λιγο:
> 
> "Εγω συγκεκριμένα βαζω μια καρεκλα στην ακρη του κρεβατιου και στηριζω το κεφαλι μου στη πλάτη της."
> 
> Αμα στηριζεις το κεφαλι σου στην καθετη πλατη της καρεκλας,δεν θα ειναι 90 μοιρες σε συναρτηση με το σωμα?Και οι συγκεκριμενες ασκησεις απαιτουν το κεφαλι να βρισκεται στην ιδια ευθεια με το σωμα.Μηπως εννοεις στο καθισμα της καρεκλας?


Μαζι σου φιλε αλλα δε βγαινει αλλιως η ασκηση γιατι τοτε θα εχεις μεγαλο κενο απο το κρεβατι και η πλατη σου θα ειναι στον αερα. Αν η καρεκλα δεν εχει πλατη τοτε καλυτερα... ή αμα εχεις κατι αλλο που να στηριζει και το κεφαλι ακομα καλυτερα...
Και επισης δε παιζει ρολο αν το κεφαλι σου θα ειναι ορθιο ή οχι παρα μονο στο πιασιμο που θα εχεις μετα  :01. Razz:

----------


## NASSER

Μου αρεσε το αρθρο και στις μερες μας πολλοι θα το προτειμησουν  :01. Smile: 

Αν μπορεις βαλε και κατι για ποδια. Υπαρχουν ασκησεις  :01. Wink:

----------


## Devil Randime

> Μου αρεσε το αρθρο και στις μερες μας πολλοι θα το προτειμησουν 
> 
> Αν μπορεις βαλε και κατι για ποδια. Υπαρχουν ασκησεις


Θα το φτιάξω και αλλο το αρθρο. Καντε υπομονη θα το τελειοποιησω μιας και σε καποια σημεια θελει λιγο ''update''. Θα προσπαθησω να το τελειοποιησω οσο μπορω και να προσθεσω και καποια βοηθητικα σχόλια για καποιες ασκησεις  :01. Wink:

----------


## paulakos

Ρε θυριο τωρα ειδα το αρθρο,μπραβο σου πολυ πολυ καλο :03. Thumb up: .Βαλε για ποδια να γινει τελειο :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## just

Bravo φιλε..πολλυ βοηθητικο..θα το κανω στο γυμναστηριο...ομως η απορια μου ειναι στα kg..λιγα ή πολλα?να κανουμε ανετα τις επαναληψεις ή να ζοριζομαστε?
και οταν λεμε 3χ15-12-10-8 δηλαδη 1 φορα χ 15-12-10-8 και ακομα 1 χ15-12-10-8 και ακομα 1χ15-12-10-8?

----------


## tntqaz

έχω ηδη αρχίσει το πρόγραμμα  :08. Toast:  :03. Clap: 

ΑΛΛΑ
επειδή μου αρέσει το μπάσκετ, αλλά το άλμα μου είναι σχτικά χάλια... δεν μπορώ να πηδήξω ψηλά, ενω υποτίθεται οτι για το ύψος μου το καλάθι πρέπει να το φτάνω ανετα....Έχετε να προτείνεται κάποια άσκηση για τα πόδια? ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΟΜΩΣ είναι το οτι και οι 2 γονείς μου έχουν προβημα με τα γόνατα και επειδή φοβάμαι οτι μάλλον στο μέλλον είναι πολυ πιθανο να αποκτήσω και εγω τα ίδια προβλήματα/πόνους...υπάρχουν ασκήσεις με τις οποίες ναι μεν να τα γυμνάζω, αλλά να μην τα λυγίζω ιδιαίτερα και τα ασκώ μεγάλη πιεση στα γονατα/κλειδωσεις??

ευχαριστώ..

----------


## StefPat

> έχω ηδη αρχίσει το πρόγραμμα 
> 
> ΑΛΛΑ
> επειδή μου αρέσει το μπάσκετ, αλλά το άλμα μου είναι σχτικά χάλια... δεν μπορώ να πηδήξω ψηλά, ενω υποτίθεται οτι για το ύψος μου το καλάθι πρέπει να το φτάνω ανετα....Έχετε να προτείνεται κάποια άσκηση για τα πόδια? ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΟΜΩΣ είναι το οτι και οι 2 γονείς μου έχουν προβημα με τα γόνατα και επειδή φοβάμαι οτι μάλλον στο μέλλον είναι πολυ πιθανο να αποκτήσω και εγω τα ίδια προβλήματα/πόνους...υπάρχουν ασκήσεις με τις οποίες ναι μεν να τα γυμνάζω, αλλά να μην τα λυγίζω ιδιαίτερα και τα ασκώ μεγάλη πιεση στα γονατα/κλειδωσεις??
> 
> ευχαριστώ..


ψάξε για "ισομετρικά καθίσματα" κ' "jump squat"
όπως κι επίσης, μπορείς να βάλεις μία μπάρα στους ώμους σου, κι να ανεβοκατεβαίνεις σκαλοπάτια (κι ένα σκαλιπάτι, φτάνει)  :01. Smile: 

αν κι σε λάθος μέρος, ελπίζω να βοήθησα  :01. Smile Wide:  
 :08. Toast:

----------


## tntqaz

χμμμ.. οκ, ευχαριστώ..!! θα το ψάξω λίγο να δώ τι παίζει  :01. Smile:   :05. Weights:

----------


## spartankid

> Bravo φιλε..πολλυ βοηθητικο..θα το κανω στο γυμναστηριο...ομως η απορια μου ειναι στα kg..λιγα ή πολλα?να κανουμε ανετα τις επαναληψεις ή να ζοριζομαστε?
> και οταν λεμε 3χ15-12-10-8 δηλαδη 1 φορα χ 15-12-10-8 και ακομα 1 χ15-12-10-8 και ακομα 1χ15-12-10-8?


Την ίδια απορία έχω  :01. Unsure:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Τα κιλά που βάζουμε πρέπει να είναι τόσα ώστε τις τελευταίες δύο επαναλήψεις να τις κάνουμε με μεγάλο ζόρι.

Όσο για τα σετ, κάνεις 1σετ x 15 επαναλήψεις, 1x12, 1x10, 1x8 και τέλος με αυτή την άσκηση, περνάς στην επόμενη

----------


## κουλης

Ποια ειναι η διαφορα των πιεσεων παγκων στην ασκηση 1 με την ασκηση 3 στην προπονηση στηθους? τι το διαφορετικο γυμναζουν?

----------


## anastasis93

> Τα κιλά που βάζουμε πρέπει να είναι τόσα ώστε τις τελευταίες δύο επαναλήψεις να τις κάνουμε με μεγάλο ζόρι.
> 
> Όσο για τα σετ, κάνεις 1σετ x 15 επαναλήψεις, 1x12, 1x10, 1x8 και τέλος με αυτή την άσκηση, περνάς στην επόμενη


 Σιγουρα ειναι ετσι με τις επαναληψεις και οχι ετσι οπως το ειπε το παιδι παραπανω? :01. Unsure:

----------


## pagouras

Αρχικα θα ηθελα να σου πω μπραβογια τον κοπο σου και την υπομονη σου να μονταρεις αυτο το αρθρο. :03. Thumb up: 
τελικα για ποδια εκανες κατι αναλογο??δεν μπορεσα να βρω κατι
και κατι ακομα δεν μ εμφανιζονται με σχεδια ολες οι ασκησεις ξερει καποιος γιατι?
το  εχω ξεκινησει ηδη το προγραμμα με τη μονη διαφορα οτι το κανω 2 φορες τη βδομαδα και τις 3 μερες σε συνδιασμο με 10 km ποδηλατο.
παιζει αγχος??η ολα οκ??

----------


## spartankid

Κάποιες εικόνες έχουν λήξει μήπως θα μπορούσες να τις ανανεώσεις ;

----------


## Skotino fistiki

> Ρε θυριο τωρα ειδα το αρθρο,μπραβο σου πολυ πολυ καλο.Βαλε για ποδια να γινει τελειο


Τέλειο το άρθρο μιας και είμαι απο τους τύπους που κάνουν γυμναστική σπίτι και ψάχνουν όλο και περισσότερες ασκήσεις!!


ακόμα πιο Τέλειο θα γίνει αν βάλουμε και για ποδια! 


επι την ευκαιρία μια ερώτηση  , υπάρχουν ασκήσεις αυχένα ??   (είχα δεί έναν τρελό μαι ταίστα που δάγκωνε ενα 7κιλο βαράκι δε ξερω πόσο ήταν, κι έκανε το κεφάλι πάνω, ΄κατω.....)

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

Nαι υπαρχουν, τσεκαρε μια που δουλευει πολυ καλα για μενα:

----------


## Skotino fistiki

> Nαι υπαρχουν, τσεκαρε μια που δουλευει πολυ καλα για μενα:


Ωραίος!!!!!!!!!!!   
Πιστεύω είναι σημαντικό να μην παραμελούνται μυικές ομάδες !!  
Να γυμνάζονται όλα τέλεια!!  :01. Smile Wide:  
ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

Eιναι δυσκολο και να τα γυμναζεις ολα αλλα και να εισαι και παντου καλος. Ας πουμε βρισκω παρα πολυ δυσκολο να αυξησω +δυναμη αλλα και αντοχη. Επισης το αλλο που εχω καταλαβει ειναι οτι τραυματιζομαι ευκολα. Δεν ξερω ποιον λογο, μαλλον κατι στην διατροφη ή στον τροπο ζωης μου. Ασκησεις για πηχη αδυνατω να κανω....

----------


## beatshooter

> Κάποιες εικόνες έχουν λήξει μήπως θα μπορούσες να τις ανανεώσεις ;


+1

----------


## MakinhO

ευχαριστω πολυ με βοηθησε :03. Thumb up:

----------


## teo_georgiadhs

πολυ ωραιω αλα μερικες εικονες δεν φενονται και ειθελα να ρωτισω οταν λες 1μερα 2μερα 3μερα πρεπει να τα κανω δευτερα τριτη και τεταρτη και τις αλες δυο μερες ρεπο? η δευτερα μετα τριτη ρεπο τεταρτη πεμτη ρεπο και μετα παρασκευη?

----------


## crazydoctor

1000000000000000000000000 μπραβο!!!ειναι φανταστικο.....σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------


## fastmanakos

Kαλησπέρα. Σήμερα το πρωί και ενώ έκανα ασκήσεις με αλτήρες σε αυτή εδώ την άσκηση  ένιωσα ξαφνικά ένα σφάξιμο σε αυτό ακριβώς το σημείο :   . Eίχα ήδη τελειώσει το καθημερινό μονόζυγο καθώς και ασκήσεις δικέφαλα και άλλες 2 τρικέφαλα και θα ήταν η τελευταία άσκηση που θα έκανα. Τώρα με ψιλοπονάει δηλ ακόμα και όταν δεν κάνω τπτ το νιώθω ενώ το νιώθω αρκετά έντονα όταν σκύβω ή οταν στρίβω το σώμα μου. Παίζει να ναι σοβαρό; Τώρα αύριο να κάνω γυμναστική ή να κάτσω κάποιο καιρό;

----------


## Lunatic

Πολύ καλή δουλειά φίλος..Απλά μια ερώτηση..Εγώ που θέλω να πάρω όγκο κάνει να ακολουθήσω αυτές τις ασκήσεις\???

----------


## anastacia

μπραβο παιδια ειναι αυτο ακριβως που εψαχνα,  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: , δυστυχως αυτη τη περιοδο δεν μπορω να παω γυμναστηριο αλλα εχω ποικιλια αλτηρων στο σπιτι. μακαρι να βαζατε και για ποδια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! και παλι :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Timoleon

Για πόδια μπορείς να κάνεις χακ σκουώτ με αλτήρες,εκτάσεις τετρακέφαλων με αλτήρα ανάμεσα στις καμάρες των πατουσών σου,άρσεις θανάτου με τεντωμένα πόδια κρατώντας αλτήρες,προβολές με αλτήρες,άρσεις γαμπών με τα δυο πόδια μαζί, με ένα-ένα_

----------


## Dimitris thess

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια σου,είναι τέλειο αυτό που έκανες..άμα κάνω μέρα παρά μέρα όλες τις ασκήσεις για στήθος,σε πόσο καιρό θα αποκτήσω στήθος?  :01. Smile:

----------


## TAE KWON DO

Παιδια να ρωτησω εγω μπορω να κανω αυτο το προγραμμα;;;Ειναι η πρωτη φορα που κανω γυμναστικη με βαρη και η πρωτη που θελω να ακολουθησω ενα προγραμμα. Ειναι 13,5 χρονων 170 (περιπου) και 55 κιλα
Μπορω να το ακολουθησω;;;αλλιως;;

----------


## fitness12

γιατι να μην μπορεις να το ακολουθησεις??

----------


## fitness12

ξεκινα να τρως κιολας γιατι εισαι πολυ ελαφρυς

----------


## TAE KWON DO

Καλα πιστευω ειναι τα κιλα μου
Να ρωτησω εγω αφου ειμαι πολυ αρχαριος με γραμμωση δεν πρεπει να αρχισω;;;
Αυτο το προγραμμα για γραμμωση ειναι;;;θα δω αποτελεσματα;;;

----------


## Grigoris30

ρε παιδια εκανα οτι χρειαζεται στο site για να εγγραφω αλλα δεν μπορω να δω ολοκληρωμενα τις ασκησεις, σε ορισμενες μου βγαζει ενα εικονιδιο οτι πρεπει να κανω sing up για να τις δω, μπορει καποιος να μου πει τι πρεπει να κανω?

----------


## magavaTOUT

Σε ολους το βγαζει, δεν εχεις εσυ το θεμα. Ψαξτες στο youtube μς τις ονομασιες τους.

----------


## kokoras

> Για πόδια μπορείς να κάνεις χακ σκουώτ με αλτήρες,εκτάσεις τετρακέφαλων με αλτήρα ανάμεσα στις καμάρες των πατουσών σου,άρσεις θανάτου με τεντωμένα πόδια κρατώντας αλτήρες,προβολές με αλτήρες,άρσεις γαμπών με τα δυο πόδια μαζί, με ένα-ένα_


Φίλε μηπως έχεις υπόψην κάποιες εικονίτσες ή βίντεο στο γιουτιουμπ που να δείχνουν αυτά που λές θα είμουν ευγνώμων :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Grigoris30

καλησπερα..ειμαι 1,68 με 66 κιλα βαρος, στο σωμα ειμαι κανονικος απλα εχω κοιλια...οχι πλαδαρη, μου εχουν πει οτι ειναι πρηξημο, κανω τις ασκησεις αυτες καθημερινα με τη σειρα που τις εβαλε το παιδι επι 10 μερες, εχω δει απολεια 2-3 κιλων αλλα η κοιλια συνεχιζει να υπαρχει,τρωω καθημερινα ενα γευμα το μεσιμερι χωρις ψωμι και το πρωι και το βραδυ ενα μπωλ δημητριακα, τι κανω λαθος και τι πρεπει να διορθωσω για να φυγει η κοιλια και να φανουν οι κοιλιακοι??? παρεπιπτοντως κανω καθε μερα 3χ25 κοιλιακους εξτρα απ τις ασκησεις!!! αν μπορει να βοηθησει καποιος θα ημουν ευγνομων!!!

----------


## Dakonblackblade

Δέκα μέρες ρε φίλε? Και ακόμα? Κάτι κάνεις λάθος. Μήπως να πάρεις σπιρουλίνα?

Λοιπόν, σοβαρέψου. Δέκα μέρες είναι τίποτα. Σε 3-6 μήνες τα ξαναλέμε

----------


## Zack-Henry_14

Thanks!!!

----------


## thodoris_9

Καλησπέρα και από έναν noob στην παρέα σας.
Δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ποτέ με τον κορμό γενικά. 1,84 και 80 κιλά είμαι (και κοιλίτσα πανάθεμά την) και θέλω λίγο να ανοίξω πάνω και να δυναμώσω, να φύγει και το καμπούριασμα που κάνω! Μόνη ερώτηση για αρχή, τι βάρος να έχουν τα βαράκια που θα πάρω??? Θέλω να το ακολουθήσω ευλαβικά το πρόγραμμα, θέληση υπάρχει (έτσι έπεσα και από τα 96kg)

----------


## FITNESS GIRL

[QUOTE=Grigoris30;626001]καλησπερα..ειμαι 1,68 με 66 κιλα βαρος, στο σωμα ειμαι κανονικος απλα εχω κοιλια...οχι πλαδαρη, μου εχουν πει οτι ειναι πρηξημο, κανω τις ασκησεις αυτες καθημερινα με τη σειρα που τις εβαλε το παιδι επι 10 μερες, εχω δει απολεια 2-3 κιλων αλλα η κοιλια συνεχιζει να υπαρχει,τρωω καθημερινα ενα γευμα το μεσιμερι χωρις ψωμι και το πρωι και το βραδυ ενα μπωλ δημητριακα, τι κανω λαθος και τι πρεπει να διορθωσω για να φυγει η κοιλια και να φανουν οι κοιλιακοι??? παρεπιπτοντως κανω καθε μερα 3χ25 κοιλιακους εξτρα απ τις ασκησεις!!! αν μπορει να βοηθησει καποιος θα ημουν ευγνομων!!![/QUO προτων κανεισ λιγο διαστημα δευτερον οι κοιλιακοι ειναι περισσοτερο θεμα διατροφησ τα δημητριακα το βραδυ τι τα θεσ βαλε προτεινη στη διατροφη σου

----------


## Dakonblackblade

ΑΚΥΡΟ

----------


## thodoris_9

> Καλησπέρα και από έναν noob στην παρέα σας.
> Δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ποτέ με τον κορμό γενικά. 1,84 και 80 κιλά είμαι (και κοιλίτσα πανάθεμά την) και θέλω λίγο να ανοίξω πάνω και να δυναμώσω, να φύγει και το καμπούριασμα που κάνω! Μόνη ερώτηση για αρχή, τι βάρος να έχουν τα βαράκια που θα πάρω??? Θέλω να το ακολουθήσω ευλαβικά το πρόγραμμα, θέληση υπάρχει (έτσι έπεσα και από τα 96kg)


5κιλα? 10κιλα? Anybody???????

----------


## Husky510

> 5κιλα? 10κιλα? Anybody???????


Καλησπέρα φίλε Θοδωρή. Κοίτα να δεις, εγώ που είμαι 1.88, δεν έχουμε μεγάλη διαφορά δηλαδή, ξεκίνησα με 10κιλους αλτήρες. Δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν παίζει ρόλο και το βάρος, εγώ είμαι 106 κιλά... Αλλά με 10 κιλά πιστεύω είσαι εντάξει. Δοκίμασε τους και θα δεις, αν την παλεύεις με 10 κιλά, συνεχίζεις, αν όχι τα ρίχνεις στα 8. Να ζορίζεσαι λίγο όμως, μην κάνεις τις ασκήσεις και ούτε καν ιδρώνεις. Αυτά απο 'μένα, αν κάνω κάποιο λάθος ας με διορθώσει κάποιος.

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

> Καλησπέρα φίλε Θοδωρή. Κοίτα να δεις, εγώ που είμαι 1.88, δεν έχουμε μεγάλη διαφορά δηλαδή, ξεκίνησα με 10κιλους αλτήρες. Δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν παίζει ρόλο και το βάρος, εγώ είμαι 106 κιλά... Αλλά με 10 κιλά πιστεύω είσαι εντάξει. Δοκίμασε τους και θα δεις, αν την παλεύεις με 10 κιλά, συνεχίζεις, αν όχι τα ρίχνεις στα 8. Να ζορίζεσαι λίγο όμως, μην κάνεις τις ασκήσεις και ούτε καν ιδρώνεις. Αυτά απο 'μένα, αν κάνω κάποιο λάθος ας με διορθώσει κάποιος.


Δεν υπαρχουνε πολλα η λιγα κιλα...εξαρταται απο τις δυνατοτητες του καθενος και απο τις επαναληψεις που θελει να βγαλει...για μενα στις απομονωτικες 10-15 (12 για μενα το καλυτερο) και στις πολυαρθρικες 8-12 ...
Ο καθενας πρεπει να βαζει κιλα ωστε την τελευταια επαναληψη να τη βγαζει αρκετα δυσκολα..πχ εγω ειμαι 14 και κανω αυτοσυγκεντρωσης με 15κιλα..δε μπορει να μου πει καποιος ειναι πολλα γιατι απλα δεν ξερει τις δυνατοτητες μου

----------


## thodoris_9

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά για τις συμβουλές. Τελικά έχω ξεκινήσει εδώ και 2 βδομάδες με 5κιλα για αρχή γιατί για 12-15 επαναλήψεις τόσο άντεχα στους δικέφαλους. Στις ασκήσεις για στήθος-τρικέφαλους-πλάτη κτλ μπορώ παραπάνω αλλά δεν έχω αυξήσει τα κιλά, απλά πρόσθεσα 2-3 ασκήσεις. Κάνω μέρα παρά μέρα και στο τέλος προσθέτω πάντα αυτούς τους κοιλιακούς http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkKCVCZe474. Ανάμεσα σε κάθε σετ αφήνω μισό λεπτό και σε κάθε άσκηση ένα λεπτό. Πάνω κάτω βλέπω ότι πρέπει να προσαρμόσεις την γυμναστική πάνω σου και όχι εσύ στο πρόγραμμα.
Αν διαφωνείτε σε οτιδήποτε από τα παραπάνω να μου το πείτε, κάθε υπόδειξη είναι καλοδεχούμενη  :01. Smile:

----------


## nikos1234

> Ευχαριστώ παιδιά για τις συμβουλές. Τελικά έχω ξεκινήσει εδώ και 2 βδομάδες με 5κιλα για αρχή γιατί για 12-15 επαναλήψεις τόσο άντεχα στους δικέφαλους. Στις ασκήσεις για στήθος-τρικέφαλους-πλάτη κτλ μπορώ παραπάνω αλλά δεν έχω αυξήσει τα κιλά, απλά πρόσθεσα 2-3 ασκήσεις. Κάνω μέρα παρά μέρα και στο τέλος προσθέτω πάντα αυτούς τους κοιλιακούς http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkKCVCZe474. Ανάμεσα σε κάθε σετ αφήνω μισό λεπτό και σε κάθε άσκηση ένα λεπτό. Πάνω κάτω βλέπω ότι πρέπει να προσαρμόσεις την γυμναστική πάνω σου και όχι εσύ στο πρόγραμμα.
> Αν διαφωνείτε σε οτιδήποτε από τα παραπάνω να μου το πείτε, κάθε υπόδειξη είναι καλοδεχούμενη




αφου στις ακσησσεις πλατης και τρικεφαλου και στηθους και σιγουρα ποδιων βγαζεις ευκολα επαναληψεις,τοτε πρεπει να παρεις επιπλεον βαρος....για να εχεις αντισταση...μπορεις να ξεκοραστειες κ παρπανανω απο μισο λεπτο... 2 λεπτα πολυαρθρικες,1-1,3 στις απομονοτιικες..αλλα αυτο εξρταται και απο την ενταση και τις επαναληψεις στν προπονηση....στους κοιλιακους οταν εχεις ποδια μπορεις να τους κανεις και πριν διοτι ετσι θα εχουν ζετσταθει οι κοιλιακοι και θα ειναι ετοιμοι για την προπονηση ποδιων οπου συμμετεχουν αρκετα.....

----------


## thodoris_9

> αφου στις ακσησσεις πλατης και τρικεφαλου και στηθους και σιγουρα ποδιων βγαζεις ευκολα επαναληψεις,τοτε πρεπει να παρεις επιπλεον βαρος....για να εχεις αντισταση...μπορεις να ξεκοραστειες κ παρπανανω απο μισο λεπτο... 2 λεπτα πολυαρθρικες,1-1,3 στις απομονοτιικες..αλλα αυτο εξρταται και απο την ενταση και τις επαναληψεις στν προπονηση....στους κοιλιακους οταν εχεις ποδια μπορεις να τους κανεις και πριν διοτι ετσι θα εχουν ζετσταθει οι κοιλιακοι και θα ειναι ετοιμοι για την προπονηση ποδιων οπου συμμετεχουν αρκετα.....


Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου για τις συμβουλές σου. Μάλλον θα προσθέσω βάρη εκεί που το πρότεινες. Μήπως έχεις υπ'όψιν σου ασκήσεις αντίστοιχες για πόδια γιατί το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα δεν έχει (παρ'όλα αυτά έκανε φανταστική δουλειά ο φίλος). Στα πόδια είμαι αρκετά γυμνασμένος, ειδικά σε σύγκριση με τον κορμό και γι'αυτό έψαχνα κάτι πιο εντατικό. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τον χρόνο σου

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

> Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου για τις συμβουλές σου. Μάλλον θα προσθέσω βάρη εκεί που το πρότεινες. Μήπως έχεις υπ'όψιν σου ασκήσεις αντίστοιχες για πόδια γιατί το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα δεν έχει (παρ'όλα αυτά έκανε φανταστική δουλειά ο φίλος). Στα πόδια είμαι αρκετά γυμνασμένος, ειδικά σε σύγκριση με τον κορμό και γι'αυτό έψαχνα κάτι πιο εντατικό. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τον χρόνο σου


Ποδια κανε
Squat
Προβολες με αλτηρες (lunges)
Αρσεις θανατου με τεντωμενα ποδια (stiff leg dead lift)
Αρσεις γαμπων

Κανε αρκετα σετακια σε ολες αυτες τις ασκησεις..κανε squat 5 sets 8-12reps
Lunges 5 sets 8-12reps
Stiff legged dead lift 6-8 sets 8-12reps
Αρσει γαμπων 5 σετακια

----------


## thodoris_9

> Ποδια κανε
> Squat
> Προβολες με αλτηρες (lunges)
> Αρσεις θανατου με τεντωμενα ποδια (stiff leg dead lift)
> Αρσεις γαμπων
> 
> Κανε αρκετα σετακια σε ολες αυτες τις ασκησεις..κανε squat 5 sets 8-12reps
> Lunges 5 sets 8-12reps
> Stiff legged dead lift 6-8 sets 8-12reps
> Αρσει γαμπων 5 σετακια


Ευχαριστώ πολύ, θα ξεκινήσω να τα προσθέτω

----------


## thodoris_9

Καλησπέρα και πάλι στο φόρουμ.
 Έχω διαβάσει διάφορες απόψεις για την ξεκούραση των μυών κτλ. Ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν μπορώ να κάνω το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα κάθε μέρα μιας και αναφέρεται σε *διαφορετικές ομάδες μυών.* Να κάνω δλδ μια μέρα δικεφ-τρικεφ, την επομενη στήθος κτλ κτλ. Με μία ίσως ημέρα ξεκούρασης την βδομάδα.

----------


## papobill

ωραίο το πρόγραμμα αλλά που πήγαν οι φωτογραφίες?

----------


## thodoris_9

> ωραίο το πρόγραμμα αλλά που πήγαν οι φωτογραφίες?


Εξαφανιστήκαν πριν λίγες μέρες, θα λήξανε στο σάιτ που τις φιλοξενούσε.

----------


## Polyneikos

Oι φωτογραφίες επανατοποθετούνται στο αρθρο,μεχρι σήμερα θα εχουν ολοκληρωθεί.




> Εξαφανιστήκαν πριν λίγες μέρες, θα λήξανε στο σάιτ που τις φιλοξενούσε.


Ειναι ο λόγος που επαναλαμβανουμε σε όλα τα μελη συνεχεια να ανεβαίνουν οι φωτογραφίες μεσω του φόρουμ,για να φιλοξενουνται στον server μας,καθώς αν καποιος κανει μια αντιγραφή επικολληση ή μεσω καποιου site τυπου imagashak,όταν ξεκρεμιέται από τα εκεινα τα sites οι φωτογραφίες,εξαφανίζονται και από εδω. :05. Weights:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Καλησπέρα και πάλι στο φόρουμ.
>  Έχω διαβάσει διάφορες απόψεις για την ξεκούραση των μυών κτλ. Ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν μπορώ να κάνω το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα κάθε μέρα μιας και αναφέρεται σε *διαφορετικές ομάδες μυών.* Να κάνω δλδ μια μέρα δικεφ-τρικεφ, την επομενη στήθος κτλ κτλ. Με μία ίσως ημέρα ξεκούρασης την βδομάδα.


Μπορείς να το κανεις ενα πρόγραμμα εξι ημερών με ενα ενδιαμεσο ρεπο,κανωντας ουσιαστικά 2 φορες την εβφομάδα το κάθε σημείο...
Μια αλλη παραλλαγή θα ήταν να σπασεις ενα σημείο καθε μερα,αν σε περίπτωση θελεις να γυμναζεσαι στο σπίτι  σχεδον καθε μερα,αυξανωντας λίγο τα σετ και προοδευτικά τα κιλα στους αλτήρες,αν υπάρχει η ποικιλία στον εξοπλισμό..

----------


## Polyneikos

Προσθέτω και ενα κύκλο ασκήσεων για πόδια,καθως ο topic starter δεν εχει συμπεριλαβει:


*Squat*








*Reverse Lunge*








*Stationary Lunge*










*Dumbbell Swing Through*








*DeadLifts*







*Toe Raise*










*One Legged Toe Raise* 




*Seated One Legged Toe Raise*

----------


## thodoris_9

> Oι φωτογραφίες επανατοποθετούνται στο αρθρο,μεχρι σήμερα θα εχουν ολοκληρωθεί.
> 
> 
> 
> Ειναι ο λόγος που επαναλαμβανουμε σε όλα τα μελη συνεχεια να ανεβαίνουν οι φωτογραφίες μεσω του φόρουμ,για να φιλοξενουνται στον server μας,καθώς αν καποιος κανει μια αντιγραφή επικολληση ή μεσω καποιου site τυπου imagashak,όταν ξεκρεμιέται από τα εκεινα τα sites οι φωτογραφίες,εξαφανίζονται και από εδω.


Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ για τις επανατοποθέτηση των φωτογραφιών με ακόμα καλύτερες και λεπτομερείς. Πάρα πολύ καλή η προσθήκη των ασκήσεων για πόδια, θα βοηθήσει και πολλούς που τις ζητάγανε. Να ακολουθήσω τις ίδιες επαναλήψεις και σετ και για τα πόδια? Το είχα ήδη ξεκινήσει όπως το πρότεινες και συ και λέω να προσθέσω τα πόδια αντί για ρεπό μια μέρα. Για όσους θέλουν να ξεκινήσουν πάντως, έχω κάτι παραπάνω από 2 μήνες στο πρόγραμμα  :05. Weights:  ...νοιώθω τη διαφορά και σιγά σιγά αρχίζω και την βλέπω! Ευχαριστώ και πάλι

----------


## Polyneikos

> Να ακολουθήσω τις ίδιες επαναλήψεις και σετ και για τα πόδια? Το είχα ήδη ξεκινήσει όπως το πρότεινες και συ και λέω να προσθέσω τα πόδια αντί για ρεπό μια μέρα.


Γενικά τα πόδια ,πόσο μαλιστα οταν δεν εχεις τον πληρη εξοπλισμό (power rack,hack squat,leg press) για να παίξεις βαριά σετ, θα τείνεις να κανεις 20 σετ και μια γκάμα 15-20 επαναλήψεων,καθως ειναι μεγαλη μυική ομάδα και για να έρθουν σε κόπωση απαιτείται μεγαλύτερο Loading :03. Thumb up: 
Σκοπευουμε σύντομα να δοθεί και ενας πιο πληρης οδηγός για γυμναστική στο σπίτι ...

----------


## thodoris_9

> Γενικά τα πόδια ,πόσο μαλιστα οταν δεν εχεις τον πληρη εξοπλισμό (power rack,hack squat,leg press) για να παίξεις βαριά σετ, θα τείνεις να κανεις 20 σετ και μια γκάμα 15-20 επαναλήψεων,καθως ειναι μεγαλη μυική ομάδα και για να έρθουν σε κόπωση απαιτείται μεγαλύτερο Loading
> Σκοπευουμε σύντομα να δοθεί και ενας πιο πληρης οδηγός για γυμναστική στο σπίτι ...


Εν αναμονή λοιπόν! Προς το παρόν θ'αρχίσω με αυτές και σιγά σιγά #krisi μαζεύω και εξοπλισμό...
Εκπληκτική η δουλειά σας  :01. Smile:

----------


## tonexw2sio

αψογος :03. Bowdown:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## toussman80

> Σε καθε περιπτωση παντως να κανεις κοιλιακους και αν αντεχεις να κανεις και μερικα βαθια push ups καλυτερα αλλιως τα κανονικα.
> Προσεξε όμως αμα κανεις κανονικα push ups να εχεις τα χερια σου γροθια και όχι με την παλαμη ανοιχτη.


Κατ αρχάς, ευχαριστούμε για τη συνεισφορά. Ίσως δεν το έχεις καταλάβει, αλλά έχεις σώσει κόσμο. Κόσμο πολλών διαφορετικών ηλικιών, διαφορετικών επιπέδων (αρχάριοι, προχωρημένοι) και διαφορετικών κοινωνικών τάξεων (άνεργοι, εργαζόμενοι, πολυάσχολοι κτλ..). Κι σ αυτό μάλλον συμφωνούμε όλοι. Έχει ένα μήνα που το τσέκαρα και το ακολουθώ, και μ ένα μόνο βαράκι 10κιλο που έχω είδα διαφορά!

Και πάμε στις ερωτήσεις.

Όταν λες σε "κάθε περίπτωση", εννοείς μετά από κάθε μέρα προπόνησης με βάρη να συμπληρώνουμε με κοιλιακούς και push ups? Δηλαδή, 3 φορές την εβδομάδα ασκήσεις με push ups και κοιλιακούς? 

Δεύτερον. Γιατί τα push ups με γροθιά και όχι παλάμη? σε τι διαφέρει?

Βαθειά push ups δεν μπορώ να κάνω εδώ που είμαι, αλλά έχω σπίτι ένα σκαμνάκι στο οποίο μπορώ να στηρίξω τα πόδια έτσι ώστε να είναι ψηλότερα από το υπόλοιπο κορμί. Πιστεύεις βοηθάει? Πόσα σετάκια προτείνεις και τι διάλειμμα μεταξύ τους?

----------


## toussman80

> Μπορείς να το κανεις ενα πρόγραμμα εξι ημερών με ενα ενδιαμεσο ρεπο,κανωντας ουσιαστικά 2 φορες την εβφομάδα το κάθε σημείο...


Δύο φορές την εβδομάδα κάθε σημείο, δεν είναι πολύ? Ο μυς δεν χρειάζεται κάποιο χρόνο για να ξεκουραστεί..?

Δήλαδή. 

Δευτέρα: Δικ-Τρικ.
Τρίτη: Στήθος
Τετάρτη:Ώμους-Πλάτη
κτλ.

Την τρίτη που βάζω στήθος, όσο να ναι, εμπλέκονται και οι τρικέφαλοι. Ενώ τους είχα γυμνάσει την προηγουμένη (δευτέρα). Δεν είναι λίγο εντατικό?

----------


## toussman80

> Δεν υπαρχουνε πολλα η λιγα κιλα...εξαρταται απο τις δυνατοτητες του καθενος και απο τις επαναληψεις που θελει να βγαλει...για μενα στις απομονωτικες 10-15 (12 για μενα το καλυτερο) και στις πολυαρθρικες 8-12 ...
> Ο καθενας πρεπει να βαζει κιλα ωστε την τελευταια επαναληψη να τη βγαζει αρκετα δυσκολα..πχ εγω ειμαι 14 και κανω αυτοσυγκεντρωσης με 15κιλα..δε μπορει να μου πει καποιος ειναι πολλα γιατι απλα δεν ξερει τις δυνατοτητες μου


Έχω ένα 10κιλο. Κάποιες ασκήσεις τις κάνω σχετικά εύκολα αρχικά και ζορίζομαι στις τελευταίες επαναλήψεις (πχ. δικ-τρικ, στήθος..), ενώ σε κάποιες άλλες δεν βγάζω ούτε 8 καθαρές (ώμους, δελτοειδείς). Δηλαδή, ζορίζομαι από τις 4-5, αρχίζει το 10κιλ να μου φαίνεται ασήκωτο!

Πιστεύεις ότι πρέπει να χαμηλώσω κιλά για αυτές τις ασκήσεις (δελτοειδείς, ώμους) έτσι ώστε να βγαίνουν τα σετ 8-10 επαναλήψεις ή να μείνω στα 10κιλά, ακόμα κι αν βγάζω 4-6? (με αντίστοιχο ζόρι και δυσκολία στην 5-6 επανάληψη)

Δηλαδή, αυτό που μας ενδιαφέρει είναι να βγαίνει το σετ με 10-12 επαναλήψεις? ή να βγαίνει το σετ δύσκολα και με κόπο, ακόμα κι αυτό σημαίνει 5-6 επαναλήψεις?

----------


## grtech

> Κατ αρχάς, ευχαριστούμε για τη συνεισφορά. Ίσως δεν το έχεις καταλάβει, αλλά έχεις σώσει κόσμο. Κόσμο πολλών διαφορετικών ηλικιών, διαφορετικών επιπέδων (αρχάριοι, προχωρημένοι) και διαφορετικών κοινωνικών τάξεων (άνεργοι, εργαζόμενοι, πολυάσχολοι κτλ..). Κι σ αυτό μάλλον συμφωνούμε όλοι. Έχει ένα μήνα που το τσέκαρα και το ακολουθώ, και μ ένα μόνο βαράκι 10κιλο που έχω είδα διαφορά!
> 
> Και πάμε στις ερωτήσεις.
> 
> Όταν λες σε "κάθε περίπτωση", εννοείς μετά από κάθε μέρα προπόνησης με βάρη να συμπληρώνουμε με κοιλιακούς και push ups? Δηλαδή, 3 φορές την εβδομάδα ασκήσεις με push ups και κοιλιακούς? 
> 
> Δεύτερον. Γιατί τα push ups με γροθιά και όχι παλάμη? σε τι διαφέρει?
> 
> Βαθειά push ups δεν μπορώ να κάνω εδώ που είμαι, αλλά έχω σπίτι ένα σκαμνάκι στο οποίο μπορώ να στηρίξω τα πόδια έτσι ώστε να είναι ψηλότερα από το υπόλοιπο κορμί. Πιστεύεις βοηθάει? Πόσα σετάκια προτείνεις και τι διάλειμμα μεταξύ τους?


Γεια σου toussman80  :02. Welcome: , ο Devil Randime (Παναγιώτης) έχει 2 χρόνια να συνδεθεί.

Όπως το εκλαμβάνω, με το σε ''κάθε περίπτωση'' εννοεί είναι να μην ξεχνάς να κάνεις αυτές τις δυο ασκήσεις που για το πρόγραμμά του είναι πολύ βασικό.

Οι κάμψεις στήθους με κλειστή παλάμη προπονούν περισσότερο τους πήχεις, σε σχέση με την κανονική εκδοχή. 

Με το βαθιές κάμψεις στήθους εννοεί να επεκτείνεις το εύρος κίνησης με  το να πηγαίνεις πιο χαμηλά χρησιμοποιώντας π.χ. δύο καρέκλες για κάθε  χέρι συν μια για να τα πόδια.
Με το σκαμνάκι καταφέρνεις να προσδίδεις βάθος στην κίνηση αλλά επικεντρώνεσαι πιο πολύ στο πάνω σημείο του στήθους.

----------


## Daywalker

Να κάνω και εγώ μια ερώτηση.
Πόση ώρα διάλειμμα πρέπει να κάνουμε μεταξύ τον set και πόση ώρα διάλειμμα την ώρα που αλλάζουμε άσκησης ?

----------


## grtech

Γεια σου  		Daywalker  :02. Welcome: ,
Αυτό που ρωτάς έχει να κάνει με την ρουτίνα που εκτελείς και τον στόχο που έχεις.

π.χ. συνηθίζεται αν έχεις στόχο την δύναμη υπερτροφία να παίζεις με χαμηλές ή μέτριες επαναλήψεις κοντά στη μυική κόπωση ή μέχρι μυική κόπωση και με διαλείμματα απο δύο λεπτά και πάνω.

Αν στόχος είναι η μυική αντοχή τότε παίζεις με υψηλές επαναλήψεις και μικρό διάλειμμα από ένα λεπτό και κάτω.

Αν ή άσκηση είναι π.χ. πιέσεις αλτήρων στήθος και παίζεις με κιλά που σου επιτρέπουν πέντε επαναλήψεις τότε καλό είναι το διάλειμμα να κρατά πάνω κάτω τρία λεπτά, αν είναι κάμψεις στήθους και εκεί μπορείς να κάνεις πολλές επαναλήψεις τότε κράτα κάτω απο ένα λεπτό.

Τα ίδια ισχύουν και για το διάλειμμα ανάμεσα στις ασκήσεις όπου εκεί δώσε προσοχή να μην ξεπεράσεις ένα μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα π.χ. των πέντε λεπτών για να μην ''παγώσει το σώμα''.

----------


## Daywalker

Ευχαριστώ grtech !!

----------


## salonica4

Γειά σας είμαι σχετικά καινούριος στο forum και θα ήθελα να μου απαντήσετε λόγω εμπειρίας πόσο αποτελεσματική μπορεί να είναι η γυμαστική στο σπιτι και αν μπορείτε να μου δώσετε ένα πρόγραμμα ασκήσεων που να περιλαμβάνει κοιλιακούς,ραχιαίους,κάμσεις,μονόζυγο και αλτήρες...ευχαριστώ πολύ!  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Ανδρεας

Καλησπερα
μπορεις να δεις αν θες τι φωτογραφιες μου και την προοδο που εκανα πριν και μετα εδω (κανω γυμναστικη στο σπιτι) -δεν θελω να διαφημιστω ή ο,τι αλλο-

για προγραμμα υπαρχουν διαφορα
αναλογα με ηλικια,κιλα,στοχους κλπ  :02. Welcome:

----------


## RAMBO

Με μια μπαρα,2 αλτηρες και μπολικη ευρεσυτεχνια κανεις σχεδον τα παντα  :01. Wink:

----------


## salonica4

δες εγω θα ηθελα ελαχιστο ογκο ακομα και μετα να προσπαθησω οσο περισσοτερο μπορω για γραμμωση δηλαδη θελω να μαθω αν αυτο θα το πετυχω με μονοζυγο και καμσεις(για στηθος,πλατη,χερια) και κοιλιακους ευχαριστω πολυ παντως

----------


## Mikekan

> Με μια μπαρα,2 αλτηρες και μπολικη ευρεσυτεχνια κανεις σχεδον τα παντα



Ακριβώς! Εγω 1.5 χρόνο έτσι κανω συν ενα μονόζυγο και ενα διάδρομο. Τώρα θα πάρω πάγκο!

----------


## Jimis17

Γεια σας. Ειμαι 17 χρόνων και επειδή θέλω να παω ΣΜΥ(Σχολή μονίμων υπαξιωματικων) υπάρχουν σωματικές απαιτησεις.Είμαι 51 κιλά και έχω ύψος 1,70.Σε 4 μήνες από τώρα είναι οι αθλητικές εξετάσεις και πρέπει να βάλω κιλά και να αθληθώ.
Γυμναστήριο δεν μπορώ να πάω επειδή δεν εχω χρόνο μονο στο σπίτι λοιπόν.
Έχω αρχίσει να κάνω ασκησεις με βάρη στο σπίτι. Επιση η αντοχή μου δεν ειναι και πολύ μεγάλη.
Μπορεί όμως να με συμβουλεμένη κάνει,π.χ να περνώ πρωτεΐνες..?
Ευχαριστώ! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

απο την στιγμή που απο αυτες τις εξετάσεις μπορεί να κριθεί το μέλλον σου και δεν είσαι σχετικός με γυμναστική , θα χάσεις τον καιρό σου σε πειραματισμούς ενω θα έπρεπε να πάς σε ενα φτηνό γυμναστήριο με σωστη καθοδήγηση κάποιου προπονητή να κάνεις κάποιες βασικές ασκήσεις σωστα και λειτουργικά επειδη υπάρχουν τα όργανα και να αποκτήσεις σημαντική βελτίωση στη δύναμη μεσα σ αυτο το διάστημα 

και παράλληλα να κάνεις τρέξιμο σε γήπεδο τσεκάροντας χρόνους , ώστε να είσαι όκ και σε αντοχή και σύμφωνα με τα όρια που δίνουν 

ο καιρός δεν είναι για χάσιμο και αν φύγει ο μισός χρόνος χωρίς επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα τότε ο υπόλοιπος δεν φτάνει με τίποτε , ούτε κιλα να βάλεις όπως πρέπει ούτε να δυναμώσεις , το έργο το ξέρω γιατι είχα πολλες περιπτώσεις παιδιών αγορια και κορίτσια που ήρθαν να ανεβάσουν επιδόσεις και στην πλειοψηφία τα κατάφεραν , αλλα μέχρι και γυμναστη στο γήπεδο είχαν ώστε να έχουν μια καθοδήγηση σε κάποιες τεχνικές , για να βελτιώσουν σε συνδιασμό με δύναμη τις επιδόσεις τους 

απο κεί και πέρα ενα πρόγραμμα στην διαστροφή , γιατι με τα συμπληρώματα δεν γίνετε δουλεια αν δε φας σωστο φαγητό

----------


## mikelagrand

Γεια σας λόγο οικονομικών δυσκολιών δεν μπορώ να πηγαίνω γυμναστήριο...μήπως θα μπορούσατε να μου προτείνεται προγράμματα για άσκησις στο σπίτι ? ευχάριστω

----------


## Polyneikos

Δες το άρθρο* εδώ* να πάρεις καποιες ιδέες

----------


## Sofo007

Μπράβο σου! Το άρθρο είναι πραγματικά πολύ ωραίο και ευνόητο ακόμη και σε νέους αθλητές!

Εγώ λόγο της υπερβολικής αύξησης της συνδρομής στο γυμναστήριο(σχεδόν διπλασιάστηκε  :01. Sad:  ) αναγκαστικά θα γυρίσω σε home workout μετά από 5 χρόνια εκεί μέσα, έψαχνα ένα σχετικό άρθρο να με κατατοπίσει κάπως καλύτερα όσον αφορά σετ/ασκήσεις/επαναλήψεις και το βρήκα τυχαία ενώ ήμουν έτοιμος να ξεκινήσω καινούριο θέμα!
Ίσως να μπορούσαν να προστεθούν στο πρόγραμμα κάποιες ασκήσεις με TRX και μονόζυγο αλλά και πάλι είναι πολύ καλό!

----------


## Kostas19997

Καλησπέρα, το πρόγραμμα είναι καλά δομημένο και βγάζεις τις ασκήσεις αξιοπρεπώς...Μετά τις 3 μέρες, επαναλαμβάνω το ίδιο πρόγραμμα ή υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο;

----------

